# sage Barista express making electrical noise



## Qais (Jan 18, 2021)

HI

My sage espresso making like electrical sound, did anyone experienced That?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Sounds like a pump to me.


----------



## crowlies (Sep 16, 2011)

I agree


----------



## Qais (Jan 18, 2021)

ajohn said:


> Sounds like a pump to me.


 Thanks for replying😊

I changed the solenoid valve yesterday, because there where a water leaking from one of the small pipe.
I thought the sound will go away, but unfortunately not.

i have one more video of the machine while it was open, trying to find where the sound coming from.
I will upload it now.


----------



## Qais (Jan 18, 2021)

Qais said:


> HI
> 
> My sage espresso making like electrical sound, did anyone experienced That?







@ajohn @crowlies i made a video of the machine from inside. I just hear the sound when i just brew. i don't hear it when I turn on the steamer or the hot water. So do you think it is from the pump?

Thanks


----------



## crowlies (Sep 16, 2011)

Sounds like it to me


----------

